# #19 office rubber bands



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I got off work a little early this morning so I decided to do some shooting. I've been collecting rubber bands left behind at work that I've wanted to test out. They're the skinny size #19 advantage brand and I was shooting bbs.

All combos looped. 
1-1-1 Dented the can with very light pull. I had them stretched to the max.

2-2-2 Punctured the can with some shots through both sides. A bit harder pull but still easy. Also maxed out.

2-2-1 Some dents and punctures. I don't remember if they shot through both sides. There was a little stretch left at my draw.

As I said these were pre abused when I got them and I didn't overly inspect them before shooting. A new bag may fare better but they kept popping on me. I had safety glasses on as always and they saved me some pain. I like them but got tired of redoing the loops. If I shoot them again I'll inspect them better and have several sets made up in advance for quick swaps. They're free so I can't complain much. Have any of y'all tried these?

Using the sharp shooter I got in a trade with ghost.


----------

